# Is my life a lie???



## TameraAli (Nov 5, 2011)

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/309/4/5/untitled_by_tameraali-d4f8lgb.png

After reading Failbook and various other things of the similar kind, I nearly laughed when I saw this pop up in my inbox on dA.  I'm fairly certain this person is serious.  And then I felt kind of sad. 

I think there's a name or condition for that, but I don't really care enough to look it up.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, those crazy otherkin.
That person has gone past the point of no return, I advise removing them from your social life online completely and never speaking to them again, for they are now fit to be put into a mental institution.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

stupid otherkin/therian


dude needs to get some serious,. intense help before he blows his brains out


----------



## Smelge (Nov 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> dude needs to get some serious,. intense help before he blows his brains out



Why?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

The line
|
|
|-------------------------------------------------------------------That guy
|
|

That's kinda depressing in a "lolwat? Oh you're serious" kind of sense.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

His life is NOT a lie- the cake is, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh you.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 6, 2011)

Ewwww otherkin ewwww I need a bath


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why?


He's getting seriously upset over the fact that he can't live his life as a dragon.
A dragon.
A fictional fairy-book creature.
Like.. if I were to say I'm depressed that I'm not a unicorn -- *and being 500% serious about it*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 6, 2011)

Clayton said:


> He's getting seriously upset over the fact that he can't live his life as a dragon.
> A dragon.
> A fictional fairy-book creature.
> Like.. if I were to say I'm depressed that I'm not a unicorn -- *and being 500% serious about it*



I think he means, why get him help, let him darwin out in other words


----------



## Ames (Nov 6, 2011)

I... I don't even...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

This is amazing.

Can we see the comments?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This is amazing.
> 
> Can we see the comments?



http://cyndraofshadowclan.deviantart.com/journal/Is-my-life-a-lie-267455166


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://cyndraofshadowclan.deviantart.com/journal/Is-my-life-a-lie-267455166



Aww, I was expecting a shitstorm and a bawfest. Not an asspatting party. :[


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aww, I was expecting a shitstorm and a bawfest. Not an asspatting party. :[


 
Only 25 views, so I guess it's just not been spread around enough.


----------



## Deo (Nov 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Aww, I was expecting a shitstorm and a bawfest. Not an asspatting party. :[


Here's a small shitstorm for you.

I made a vampire-otherkin art thief very mad on DA. :<

http://comments.deviantart.com/4/18657621/2264726530
http://comments.deviantart.com/4/18657621/2268339249


http://vampireluvr1.deviantart.com/journal/#/d4f01b6
http://vampireluvr1.deviantart.com/journal/#/d4f96wu


----------



## EmiBish (Nov 6, 2011)

Must be hard, being a dragon. Especially when you get that yearning to eat twelve people whole and then burn their houses down. So tragic.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here's a small shitstorm for you.
> 
> I made a vampire-otherkin art thief very mad on DA. :<
> 
> ...



How funny. How tragic.

I think the funniest part is actually the username, "VampireLuvr1". VampireLuvr was already taken I guess. Heaven forbid they think of something more creative, but given the topic it's clearly not their strong point :3

"either way that was a hard battle and was stressful as hell" - Oh god I had to type words on a keyboard to a stranger on the Internet, I have PTSD now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 6, 2011)

dammit deviant art >:C WHY YEW NO LOAD AND 404 ON ME


----------



## Ley (Nov 6, 2011)

this is amazing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 6, 2011)

It begins


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 6, 2011)

So many misguided children.... 

Can I go and slaughter them all yet? I don't care if it is a self-correcting problem. I want to correct it _myself_


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Nov 6, 2011)

Purestrain gold right there.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 6, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> His life is NOT a lie- the cake is, though.


Wow. You're just as bad, but in a different sense.
Also what's a therian? .-.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 6, 2011)

TameraAli said:


> I think there's a name or condition for that, but I don't really care enough to look it up.


 
its called being bad shit insane. its quite common among internet users 



Gibby said:


> Aww, I was expecting a shitstorm and a bawfest. Not an asspatting party. :[


 
yeah, i was pretty surprised to see that, too 



Cyril said:


> Wow. You're just as bad, but in a different sense.
> Also what's a therian? .-.



therians identify themselves with animals on a spiritual and/or psychological level. the dude here actually believes that his soul once belonged to a dragon which is why he can "feel" his tail and his wings... some call this spiritual, i call it insanity because he definitely crossed a line there  its alright to believe something but once it starts to leak into your life and actually makes you depressed you need help VERY badly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here's a small shitstorm for you.
> 
> I made a vampire-otherkin art thief very mad on DA. :<
> 
> ...



Vampire nuts getting mad! This is truly magical. c:


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't wait until the psychiatrist comes back and tells him "Did I say you were insane? I mean you were f%$#@!n' insane


----------



## djraverfox (Nov 6, 2011)

Social Experiment.

Round these folks up and throw them into a contained patch of woods for 72 hours.

No internet.

90% chance of hilarity.

Trolololol


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

Just... just... wow


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 7, 2011)

Crazy people exist on the internet. Or maybe he really is from a different world/time stream.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 7, 2011)

Disassociative Identity Disorder sounds appropriate, don't you all think? Maybe Clinical Lycanthropy? Either way, I can honestly say that this person should be seeing a psychologist and a psychiatrist for the root cause, which I believe to be Clinical Depression or something of the like. 

At least I know that when I become a psychologist I will be guaranteed a job, because there will always be whack-jobs like this in the world for me to take care of. 

I still stick to my previous statement of wanting to correct this problem..... and no, I don't have a machete in my doctor's bag.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 7, 2011)

It is... beautiful.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

I talked to this guy who told me he was a fox underneath too. Oh how i was disappointed when i saw a picture of him and he was a normal man.
I felt like i lived in a lie. I can still feel my tail, my fur...


----------



## Bliss (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I talked to this guy who told me he was a fox underneath too. Oh how i was disappointed when i saw a picture of him and he was a normal man.
> I felt like i lived in a lie. *I can still feel the tail, the fur...*


Obviously you didn't only _talk_ to this man. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Obviously you didn't only _talk_ to this man. :V


Sorry, let me fix it.
I can still feel *my* tail, *my* fur...


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

In moments like these, I'd love to have the courage to use 4chan style insults. But I don't have it, so I'll just entertain myself with all that drama.


----------

